# Điểm danh các loại vitamin C được chị em tin dùng: Loại nào giải được bài toán chống oxy hóa?



## hong nhung (31/10/18)

Vitamin C đang được ưa chuộng và được chị em coi như thần dược mới cho làn da. Tuy nhiên, có rất nhiều loại sản phẩm dưỡng da có chứa vitamin C hiện nay trên thị trường, và không phải chị em nào cũng hiểu hết công dụng của từng loại.

Tác dụng của vitamin C với làn da thì khỏi cần bàn cãi rồi, vì không phải ngẫu nhiên mà vitamin C được coi là “thần dược” cho làn da. Là chất chống oxy hóa mạnh, vitamin C bảo vệ da chống lại sự hình thành các gốc tự do. Từ đó giúp ngăn chặn các dấu hiệu lão hóa, hình thành nếp nhăn hay vết thâm, sạm nám của da. Bên cạnh đó, vitamin C cũng bảo vệ da dưới các tác động của ánh sáng mặt trời, ngăn ngừa sự hình thành sắc tố Melanin, giúp làm trắng da hiệu quả. Đặc biệt, do đóng vai trò quan trọng trong quá trình tổng hợp collagen trên da, vitamin C giúp da mịn màng, ngăn ngừa nếp nhăn ở cả da trẻ lẫn da lão hóa.

_

_
_Một trong những nhược điểm khi sử dụng vitamin C là dễ bị oxy hóa_​
Tuy nhiên, một trong những nhược điểm của vitamin C là rất dễ bị oxy hóa (khi vitamin C bị oxy hóa sẽ chuyển sang màu vàng đậm hoặc nâu). Khi bị oxy hóa, vitamin C mất phần lớn tác dụng với làn da. Làm thế nào để chống oxy hóa cho vitamin C là 1 câu hỏi làm đau đầu rất nhiều nhà sáng chế mỹ phẩm.

Thử cùng điểm qua một số loại Vitamin C trên thị trường hiện nay để cùng so sánh ưu nhược điểm nhé!

*1. Skinceuticals CE Ferulic*
_Giá bán: 3.5-4 triệu/chai._

Ưu điểm: Với các thành phần chính là Water, Ethoxydiglycol, L Ascorbic Acid, Propylene Glycol, Glycerin, Laureth 23, Alpha Tocopherol, Phenoxyethanol, Triethanolamine, Ferulic Acid, Panthenol, Sodium Hyaluronate… Skinceuticals CE Ferulic kết hợp thêm vitamin E và Ferulic Acid giúp vitamin C bền vững hơn và tăng hiệu quả toàn diện chống oxy hóa. Ngoài ra, sản phẩm này còn có thêm Glycerin giúp tăng hiệu quả dưỡng ẩm cho da. Đây được coi là sản phẩm khá toàn diện.




​Nhược điểm: Nhược điểm duy nhất của sản phẩm “xịn sò” này có lẽ chỉ là giá, khi mức giá từ 3.5-4 triệu/chai là khá chát so với thị trường Việt Nam.

*2. Obagi Professional Vitamin C*
_Giá bán: 1.5-2.2 triệu/chai tùy nồng độ vitamin C._

Ưu điểm: Thuộc về dòng sản phẩm chăm sóc da cao cấp của Mỹ Obagi Medial, Obagi Professional Vitamin C có chỗ đứng vững chắc trên thị trường trước cả Skinceuticals CE Ferulic. Serum vitamin C của Obagi có ưu điểm sử dụng 2 dẫn xuất của vitamin C là L-Ascorbic acid và ascorbyl glucoside với nồng độ cao thuộc dạng nhất nhì thị trường, giúp tăng hiệu quả tối đa của vitamin C khi tác dụng với da.




​Nhược điểm: Obagi Vitamin C có khả năng gây kích ứng rất cao với da nhạy cảm. Giá sản phẩm cũng không phải là rẻ. Một số beauty blogger cũng review về sản phẩm C của Obagi cũng bị đổi màu, bắt đầu có dấu hiệu oxy hoá sau 2 tháng sử dụng.

*3. Vitabrid C12 face brightening powder*
_Giá bán: 1-1.3 triệu/chai._




​Ưu điểm: Là sản phẩm mỹ phẩm công nghệ mới nổi gần đây của Hàn Quốc, ứng dụng công thức lớp khoáng kép, hạn chế tối đa vấn đề oxy hoá, có thể lưu trữ sử dụng 5-6 tháng không chuyển màu. Sản phầm này có tác dụng rõ rệt sánh ngang với Skinceuticals – Obagi trong việc làm sáng da, mờ thâm nám, nhưng giá cả lại hợp lý hơn. Lớp khoáng kép cũng giúp vitamin C thẩm thấu vào lớp biểu bì da và lưu giữ tác dụng đến 12 tiếng đồng hồ, và thích ứng với mọi loại da, đặc biệt lành tính với cả da nhạy cảm.




​Nhược điểm: Là Vitamin C dạng bột nên sẽ mất công mix sản phẩm cùng một sản phẩm toner hoặc serum khác. Giá sản phẩm này cũng hơi cao so với các dòng Vitamin C bình dân khác.

*4. Radha Beauty Skincare Vitamin C Serum*
_Giá bán: 520 k/chai_

Ưu điểm: Sản phẩm chứa 20% vitamin C dạng SAP tuy hiệu quả không cao bằng LAA nhưng ổn định và ít kích ứng hơn. Ngoài ra, sản phẩm còn có vitamin E – chống oxy hóa, cặp bài trùng với vitamin C giúp vitamin C ổn định hơn. Hyaluronic acid giúp cấp ẩm và dầu Jojoba, amino complex… vừa dưỡng ẩm vừa phục hồi da. Giá thành sản phẩm cũng ở phân khúc chấp nhận được.




​Nhược điểm: Thành phần lên tới 20% vitamin C vẫn có thể gây kích ứng với da nhạy cảm, tác dụng chậm. Một số beauty blogger review sản phẩm này dùng khoảng hơn 1 tháng dễ chuyển màu do bị oxy hóa.

Ngoài ra trên thị trường hiện nay cũng có một số loại serum vitamin C thuộc phân khúc bình dân khác có giá thành rẻ hơn. Tuy nhiên nhược điểm của các loại này là thường dễ bị oxy hóa, dễ bị kích ứng da và tác dụng không đều lên vùng da cần chăm sóc.

Dù sao đi nữa, vitamin C vẫn đang là thần dược cho làn da được chị em tin tưởng. Hãy hiểu rõ làn da mình trước khi quyết định sử dụng loại sản phẩm phù hợp, chị em nhé!

_Nguồn: Guu_​


----------

